# What plant is this?



## Dumpling (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello,

I bought this plant a few months ago. It was held in a transparent plastic cup filled with water.

Here's a picture of it
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c278/Pocky07/plants/plant.jpg?t=1229387101

There wasn't much information that came with this one, I bought it in the plant department of an IKEA store. It had a name in German, Wasser something. I assume it translated into Water plants or something. I tried to look the name up, but I did not find my plant at all and only got a bunch of assorted aquatic plants, so I assume it's a general term for the plant. All it said in the information sheet was that it should be constantly kept under water.

When I bought it, it was around 15cm, and I think it grew to around 20 now, with new leaves sprouting. I'd like to ask if anyone knows the name of this plant, and/or has any information on it as I'd like to take better care of it.

Thanks


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It looks like Lindernia anagallis to me.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It does look like a Lindernia.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Tex Gal said:


> It looks like Lindernia anagallis to me.


I concur.

Which IKEA did you buy this at? I didn't know IKEA was selling water plants, and I find this very interesting b/c L. anagallis is one of my favorites.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm not so sure about this one. I don't think we can commit to an answer just yet.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It might also be _Lysimachia nummularia_.


----------



## Dumpling (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I still don't know if it's a Lindernia.

The leaves are pretty thin and it doesn't bloom (at least I don't think so).


Is there anywhere I can get more info on the Lindernia Anagallis? I tried searching on google and not many good results came up. Just the general care for it or something.


@apistaeasy well this was bought in the IKEA of Stockholm, but even here they rarely sell water plants.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

> Wasser something. I assume it translated into Water plants or something. I tried to look the name up, but I did not find my plant at all and only got a bunch of assorted aquatic plants, so I assume it's a general term for the plant.


 Yes, this Swedish home-center sells them all as "Wasserpflanzen" (german; water plants).

I agree with HeyPK, it looks much like Lysimachia nummularia to me, the venation of the round leaves is different from Lindernia. 
Length of L. nummularia leaves is about 2 cm, up to 1 inch.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

One other way to determine species: Lindernia anagallis has a distinct smell when leaves are crushed or stems or broken - very minty.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

apistaeasy said:


> One other way to determine species: Lindernia anagallis has a distinct smell when leaves are crushed or stems or broken - very minty.


Btw.: The plant with minty smell is often sold without any name as aquarium plant in Germany. Now I've realized that it is called "Lindernia anagallis" in the aquarium trade. But I believe the plant is incorrectly ID'ed. I noticed that flowering emersed "Lindernia anagallis" is similar to Clinopodium (Satureja) douglasii, Yerba buena. I guess the "Lindernia anagallis" is actually a Lamiaceae, maybe Clinopodium (Micromeria) brownei, native of the southern US. 
Photos of real Lindernia anagallis on botanical websites show a different plant, too. 
Maybe I should open a new thread about the topic.


----------



## Dumpling (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks again for the replies

I kind of doubt that it's Lindernia anagallis though... The leaves are thinner and "softer" than Lindernia, and the colors stay light/limegreen with the exception of sprouting leaves. It doesn't have a minty scent either x.x

I found another pic of it, though you can't really see it. The third, lightgreen plant is the one I have. This was the packaging I got for mine
http://www.ikea.com/PIAimages/67486_PE181326_S4.jpg


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I think, most likely Lysimachia nummularia. Limegreen color: Maybe the cultivar L. nummularia 'Aurea':
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=111


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

miremonster said:


> I think, very likely Lysimachia nummularia. Lime green color: Maybe the cultivar L. nummularia 'Aurea':
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=111


That's also a great guess. Having grown both the Lindernia and Lysimachia I'd lean towards the latter.


----------

